

Ask HN: Does anyone know a good way of reviewing code on the iphone? - adsyoung

When I'm waiting somewhere or on public transport I'd like to be able to read or even edit code on the iphone. Has anyone worked out a halfway decent experience for doing this?
======
cpr
Pretty small screen.

I've done a little bit of Trac source browsing on the phone with Safari, but
even with small fonts, you have to do a lot of horizontal scrolling.

It's possible to read, but I can't imagine editing. Keyboarding is so danged
painful...

